# Performance Problem mit Maxtor HDD



## MasterDS (12. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Community,

ich habe ein Problem mit einer Maxtor Festplatte in einem Windows 2000 Server System. Auf der Platte befindet sich auch das OS. Das ganze System wird meiner empfindung nach durch die HDD ausgebremst. Hier mal zwei Screenshots von HD-Tune.





Woran kann das liegen, dass die Transferrate (so oft) abstürzt? Kann hier vielleicht ein defekt vorliegen? Der Errorscan von HD-Tune sagt allerdings es wäre alles i.O.

Schreibcache ist auf dieser Platte nicht aktiviert. Aber ich denke nicht, dass eine Aktivierung so deutlichen Leistungsschub bringen würde. 

Jemand eine Idee? Ist vielleicht irgendetwas falsch konfiguriert?

Gruß

MasterDS

Edit:
Habe gerade mit SeaTools einen SMART Test machen wollen --> SMART gescheitert...


----------



## MasterDS (13. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

Nachtrag:
Habe noch einen "kritischen" Wert in HD-Tune entdeckt. Screenshot:


Ist dieser Wert tragisch? Hängt dies mit der schlechten Leistung zusammen?

Danke.

Gruß MasterDS


----------



## The Killer for Two (13. Oktober 2009)

also seatools hat bei mir bis jetzt noch nie wirklich funktioniert 

aber aktivier doch mal den schreibcache... vllt hängts ja wirklich mit dem zusammen...


----------



## MasterDS (15. Oktober 2009)

Hallo!

Danke für die Antwort. Habe den Schreibcache aktiviert, aber es ist keine Änderung eingetreten. Noch immer arge Performance Probleme...

Gruß
MasterDS


----------



## chmee (15. Oktober 2009)

Ist die Platte Neu? Der *Power-On Hours Count*-Data ist ja schrecklich hoch.. Typische Serverplatte. (wenn ich die Daten richtig verstehe) - 10303 Stunden Laufzeit ( Das wären 430 Tage ) bei nur 88 Starts/Stops.

1. Ist diese Platte möglicherweise Refurbished (generalüberholt) ?
2. Ist es PATA/IDE in Kombination mit einem CD/DVD-Laufwerk auf einem IDE-Port?
3. Läuft die Platte denn auch im UDMA-Modus und nicht im PIO-Mode? GeräteManager->IDE/ATA-Controller..

Und ja, die *Reallocated Sectors Count* ist sehr hoch. Die Platte würd ich schnellstens ersetzen.

mfg chmee


----------



## MasterDS (15. Oktober 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Ist die Platte Neu? Der *Power-On Hours Count*-Data ist ja schrecklich hoch.. Typische Serverplatte. (wenn ich die Daten richtig verstehe) - 10303 Stunden Laufzeit ( Das wären 430 Tage ) bei nur 88 Starts/Stops.
> 
> 1. Ist diese Platte möglicherweise Refurbished (generalüberholt) ?
> 2. Ist es PATA/IDE in Kombination mit einem CD/DVD-Laufwerk auf einem IDE-Port?
> ...



Danke für die Antwort!

Nein die Platte ist nicht neu. Ist so alt wie der Server selbst, daher auch die hohe Laufzeit. 

Zu 1. Nein, ist einfach nur "etwas" älter
Zu 2. Auch nicht der Fall, HDD ist SATA.
Zu 3. Jepp UDMA.

Ich denke auch, dass ich die besser mal schleunigst austausche, bevor mir alles um die Ohren fliegt . Danke.


----------

